# Pinocchio and some maybe



## cedrickoh (Oct 13, 2013)

He says hi


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 13, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 14, 2013)

After another 42 shots, this is the only one which is a little bit more presentable.

New addition to current tank, King Kong panda

I still find that I am unable to sharpen the focus on the head of the shrimps, there are so many good pics I have seen from so many bloggers.

Nevertheless, it's the journey to enjoy.


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 15, 2013)

Olympus 
Pic of wine red

Olympus
Pic of King Kong stripe

Nikon
Pic of King Kong Panda
View attachment 58240
That's all folks, time to go work!


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 16, 2013)

More King Kong Panda pics


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 17, 2013)

My 1st Berried blue bolt mama pics


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hydra

Shrimplets



Blue bolt papa

Crystal red shrimp


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 26, 2013)

Learning how to edit, kindly chip in how both can be improved, photography and editing.
View attachment 58944

Before edit and after editing
View attachment 58946


----------



## cedrickoh (Dec 25, 2013)

From a friend's aquarium


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm assuming these are taken only with the tank lights? Unless they are using powerful halide or LED lights, it won't be enough. For my shots, I typically had a diffuse flash on the top of the tank pointing down, and one on the side to provide nice fill light. I found it difficult to do without flash, as I couldn't have a small aperture and a fast shutter. With the flashes however, I was able to shoot at f9 and 1/250th or more. If you don't have flashes, you could always use house lamps, flashlights, etc.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedrickoh (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advise, yes i am using ADA Aquasky LED, i was trying to get ringflash over this part of the earth, but seems like its not available, perhaps the market is too small to carry it.
But I must say this is the strongest 2 ft LED light used already.


----------



## cedrickoh (Jan 11, 2014)




----------

